# Recommended Fixed Road Wheels



## fossyant (27 Jul 2011)

OK some questions folks - wanting opinions on wheel set's you've used.

Last 2 and a half years I've been running handbuilt Mavic CXP33's with formula hubs.

Been great, needed a slight tweak about once, run all weathers, BUT, it works out quite costly for a rebuild ?

The rear rim has been replaced about 18 months ago. Both are now pretty worn.

Do I ?

1. Get both rebuilt with new rims - I recon about £200 plus with new spokes.

2. Try and rebuild myself with new CXP33's - Cost £90 - £100 for rims, maybe £50 for a truing stand (or try the frame) - I'm handy with truing, but not built any - this would be a straight swap of rims only. NO spare forks to use as I gave these away last year - doh.

3. Off the peg fixed wheels.


If 3) what would you recommend - these need to be road rims not track. There are Navigator Streets, Mich X-Press (current preference), Halo (believe threads are rubbish), Mavic Elipse (but not road specific - and expensive).

Oh and not heavy - some of those wheels out there are way over 1kg each !


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Jul 2011)

Im going to whore these out again!

Dont know if you would be interested but I am selling a brand new, unused pair of white Tifosi track wheels (they have a braking surface, basically they are 30mm deep wheels with a fixed/free hub) with sproket and lockring, plus tubes and some (admittedly crap) tyres. They came with a bike, but I'm running Mavic Ellipse so had no use for them, they were put in the box my Mavics came out of and put into storage, also come with spare spokes if I havent misplaced them. I am lead to believe they are the same as Navigator Pista's, both are just rebranded wheels by Novatec. They seem a bit stiffer and stronger than the Mavic Ellipse tbh, but I already invested in the Mavic's and they are too costly not to use 

These are the wheels on the net:

http://www.fatbirds....ack_Wheels_Pair
http://www.dotbike.com/p/7259
http://www.velodrome...product&id=1309

Here is link to ones I'm selling:

http://www.cyclechat..._1#entry1659956


If you are interested, let me know. I'm pretty keen to be rid of them so would drop the price down a bit from £150.


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jul 2011)

I've had absolutely no prolems with my Velocity deep V/royce Ti 36's from GBH. not cheap but really really good wheels.


----------



## Ibbots (27 Jul 2011)

I would exclude Mavic Ellipse. Nice wheels but heavy for the price, chain line is 2mm out and the annodising will wear off under braking and look a bit tatty - and until it does I would question braking performance in the wet. I think they are more suited to track use and wonder if they'd actually be up to surviving winter commuting? I sold mine quite quickly - not entirley because I thought they looked a bit nobbish on a Pompino. 

My brakes pick up a lot of course sand off the moors and local quarry and I'm lucky if a set of rims lasts more than one Winter. I'm looking to get some nice handbuilt wheels soon myself but will stick the On-One track wheels back on for winter - cheap and ok for the price, but not up to the quality you are used to.


----------



## mangid (27 Jul 2011)

Ibbots said:


> I would exclude Mavic Ellipse. Nice wheels but heavy for the price, chain line is 2mm out and the annodising will wear off under braking and look a bit tatty - and until it does I would question braking performance in the wet. I think they are more suited to track use and wonder if they'd actually be up to surviving winter commuting? I sold mine quite quickly - not entirley because I thought they looked a bit nobbish on a Pompino.
> 
> My brakes pick up a lot of course sand off the moors and local quarry and I'm lucky if a set of rims lasts more than one Winter. I'm looking to get some nice handbuilt wheels soon myself but will stick the On-One track wheels back on for winter - cheap and ok for the price, but not up to the quality you are used to.



I've run Mavic Ellipse on my Langster for 4 years now, 20K+ miles, ridden all year round, come rain, snow, or if lucky sun ;-) Best wheels I've ever owned, tough as nails, nil maintenance, still running true. Only run a front brake, and never noticed any issues braking, the annodising wore pretty quickly. Might be getting close to needing a new front wheel, need to check the wear.

--
Dan


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Jul 2011)

I'm using a Charge wheelset on my Langster Steel. I fitted these in place of the stock chrome wheels as soon as I got it home as I had the Charge wheels 'in stock' anyway and didn't want the bling of chrome wheels. 

When I compared the Charge with the stock wheels they seem to be exactly the same wheel, badge engineering strikes again. I'm not bothered about weight on my fixed, (it's a 63cm steel frame FFF!), but they don't seem heavy to me and have been great so far. I bought them 2nd hand for about £50, so they're proving to be a bargain too.


----------

